# Nagelneues ZR 7, Frage zu den Bremsen



## Grommit77 (25. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines ZR7, jetzt habe ich das Rad aufgebaut und eine frage zu den bremsen (Formula RX). 

1. Ist es normal, dass die Vorderradbremse leicht schleift?
2. Ich kann die Bremshebel bis fast zum Lenker ziehen, wirklich packen tun die Bremsen dann immer noch nicht. Habe in der Bedienungsanleitung noch nichts gefunden. 

Wäre Super, wenn jemand einen Tipp hat. Danke!


Gruß 

Grommit


----------



## Zor (25. August 2012)

Hi, ich habe das Rad auch seit kurzem und ebenso per Versand bekommen. Die Vorderbremse war bei mir nicht zentriert eingestellt und führte zu einem Schleifen. Beim harten Bremsen wurde die Bremsscheibe gebogen.

Bei mir hat folgendes geklappt: 
Lockere die beiden Imbus-Schrauben der Bremse an der Gabel leicht, zieh dann den Bremshebel. Anschließend ziehe die beiden Schrauben wieder fest. Evtl. ein bisschen hin- und herschieben, bis die Abstände der Scheibe zu den Belägen auf beiden Seiten gleich sind.

Danach war bei mir das Schleifen weg und die Bremswirkung ist echt klasse.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinderedenn (25. August 2012)

hiouhiuohiuo


----------



## xXSittiXx (26. August 2012)

Zu deiner 2. Frage. Wenn deine Bremse keinen Druckpunkt hat oder einen ziemlich schlechten kannst du ein Dtuckpunktverstellkit kaufen und ihn damit an deine Wünsche anpassen. Wenn das allerdings nicht hilft würde ich nochmal bei H&S durchklingeln und nachfragen wegen reklamieren. Hoffe konnte dir helfen.
Mfg sitti


----------



## RidewiththeFlow (26. August 2012)

Schlechter Druckpunkt kann bedingt durch Luft im System oder undichtigkeit sein.
ansonsten haben Formula bremsen in der Regel einen definiert knackigen DP


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2012)

Dein 2. Problem hört sich für mich danach an, als wäre Luft im Kreislauf. Dazu müsstest du es eventuell zurück schicken


----------



## Grommit77 (26. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Laut einem kundigen Biker ist der Länge Ansprechweg normal. War vom Rennrad gewohnt, dass bei kleinen Hebelbewegungen die Bremse sofort anspricht. Insofern alles gut, DANKE für alle Antworten. 

Erste Ausfahrt hat Bock auf mehr gemacht. 

Beste Grüße

Grommit


----------



## filiale (26. August 2012)

Bei meiner RX ist der Druckpunkt sehr direkt. Hebelweg ist kurz. Da ist nichts weich, nichts schwammig und nur kurze Hebelwege.


----------



## RadonRider (23. September 2012)

zu 1.: Schleifen sollte es in der Regel nicht, ist aber auch nicht unbedingt ein Grund zur Beunruhigung. Versuche die Scheibe zu mitteln (siehe Video-Link). Ggf. kann es auch an der Scheibe selbst liegen (diskontinuierliches Schleifen). Dazu kann man die Scheibe an der jeweilige Stelle mit etwas Druck (Kraft+Gefühl) bearbeiten.

zu 2.: Der Bremshebel sollte einen eher kurzen Weg haben. Ich habe gerade mal bei mir nachgemessen. Mein Hebel lässt sich ca. 12-14mm ziehen und das finde ich auch gut so. Der DP ist klar.


----------

